# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The lowland forest of Semengoh

## kuching

A half day trip to visit the Orang Utan & others flora & fauna at the lowland forest of Semengoh, near Kuching.



Lowland forest.







The giant tree.






Jungle trail.






Palm.






Orchid, _Bromheadia finlaysoniana_





Unidentified species.

----------


## kuching

Pitcher plant,_ Nepenthes ampullaria_.





One of the smallest Arums in Borneo, _Amorphophallus pendulus_.








A species of aroid, _Scindapsus treubii_.






Tiger orchids (_Grammatophyllum speciosum_) fell down to the ground....





The young leaves of Tiger orchids (_Grammatophyllum speciosum_)

----------


## kuching

Fungi.




Orang Utan. (_Pongo pygmaeus_)

----------


## kuching

The leader of this tribe (Orang Utan).




The juvenile.









The nest of Orang Utan on the top of forest canopy.

----------


## kuching

Wagler's pit-viper (_Tropidolaemus wagleri_). It is so called "pit" viper because it has a large temperature-sensitive pit between nostril and the eyes.

----------


## kuching

Fungi growing inside the dead body of a wasp!





_Cordyceps_  fungi growing up from a dead ant.






Caterpillar.





A moth.





Red beetle.

----------


## kuching

Jungle millipede.





Juvenile of cricket.






Eggs of some kind of bug....





Jumping spider.





A blood sucker, leech jumped off from my friend's leg after he sprayed insect repellent on it. The leech died minutes later!







THE END.

----------


## benetay

I can see why you are enjoying so much of it, they are so pretty! Everything seems like a dream seeing all those wild life. It's interesting & thanks for sharing.

Certainly stunning!

Cheers!

----------


## ash

ur beautiful photos always makes me jealous  :Laughing:

----------


## kuching

Thanks all for viewing.  :Smile:

----------

